# feet going numb while riding



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Do you get the numbness when you ride in both saddles, or just one?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Do you get the numbness when you ride in both saddles, or just one?


both saddles are pretty much equal


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

How hard are you pressing down on the balls of your feet? If you're using constant pressure, that could cause the numbness. The idea is to drop your weight into your heels, not press on the stirrup with the ball of your foot.

For your English saddle you might try switching to jointed stirrups, if you're still using hard irons. I found those made all the difference in the world with ankle, knee, and hip pain.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it only your feet or your entire leg?

Have you tried compression socks?


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

I am pretty sure my english stirrups are jointed. I have not tried the compression socks, might try that. It is just the feet that go numb, not so much the legs........


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My feet go numb when I ride now. They never used to, but I've put on weight so I wonder if its related to that. I often have to shift my hips in the saddle to make the numbness go away.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Maybe your boots are too tight?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Is you pinky toe being crushed up on the side of your stirrup or your boot perhaps? I know my pinky toe will start going numb and move across my toes if my shoe is too tight.


----------



## SHINE LIMITED (Jun 10, 2012)

My left foot goes numb in my hunt saddle but not my western one. The numbness comes from back surgery on a blown out disc.I limit my time in the hunt saddle-just enough time to get the schooling job done. I can ride all day in western one. It has a lot to do with cramped up leg position and constant forward incline in hunt saddle.in western the body is upright and open, more natural. In my case the numbness is coming from lower back.my surgeon said from there the nerves go to a hundred different places in one or both legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Maybe your boots are too tight?


I think my boots are too small. Good thinking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

All good suggestions and thoughts. My boots are fine. I have a couple of different pair. I think shine hit it, I think it's probably more my back and the nerves involved. I will keep experimenting and see if I can relieve it. I usually have to take my feet out of the stirrups for a while and stretch out my legs. It's just really irritating because I love to ride.

How can I tell by looking if my stirrups are jointed? I am pretty sure they are (I remember buying them) but would like to double check.


----------

